# ASA London is it time to Finder a Larger Venue?



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Early predictions for the Kentucky ASA is 1700 is it time to find a larger venue? London can not host 1700 shooters.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I think the location of the shoot is the reason the numbers are so high. I would like to see it stay in the area but a larger site may be better.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

It is if they are going to have to put a cap on the # allowed for certain classes. So, if K45 hits the max, are they just going to move them to another class or turn them away?

To clarify, my understanding is they have stated that they are only allowing a certain number to sign up for K45?


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Every class has a virtual "limit" of the amount of the shooters because the shotgun start and the limited amount of time in a day. The only way to increase the max shooters in each class would be to add more time slots to create a dedicated K45 range (unlikely) or add more time slots to Friday (more likely).


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

There is a LOT of room at the London Fairgrounds that is not being used. The room is there....plain and simple. Every year the same people bring up the same threads complaining about the London shoot. The #'s don't lie...


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

1700! Holy moly! Cant wait first ASA pretty stoked


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Moo


rattlinman said:


> It is if they are going to have to put a cap on the # allowed for certain classes. So, if K45 hits the max, are they just going to move them to another class or turn them away?
> 
> To clarify, my understanding is they have stated that they are only allowing a certain number to sign up for K45?


The number isn't about how many can shoot it.....its that only 80 will shoot the 11am sat...8am sun.....after that its 8am sat 3pm sat.......or you can shoot friday at 3pm....an 8am sat


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

cenochs said:


> Early predictions for the Kentucky ASA is 1700 is it time to find a larger venue? London can not host 1700 shooters.


I think the location is great! If they change it I just hope it stays in central Ky! I think it used to be at Wilmore at the Bluegrass sportsmans club. We have our 4H state championship there and its huge but no real parking. I just hope if it does happen to more that it stays in KY!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I like the location but am surprised they have not improved the layout/location of the Sims ranges and practice ranges over the years. From day one folks have stated the problems with those ranges and yet year after year nothing improves...... makes no sense as to why they do nothing to improve.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> I like the location but am surprised they have not improved the layout/location of the Sims ranges and practice ranges over the years. From day one folks have stated the problems with those ranges and yet year after year nothing improves...... makes no sense as to why they do nothing to improve.


Exactly right, Kent. The SIMMS is unloved by all.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

If they have all this property like stated above then why isn't it being used? Practice range is a absolute joke and Simms range enough said. They don't move classes around on ranges. The Pros should have every shot remembered on the power line and not enough practice bags for the numbers... It is the closest shoot to me 3 hrs and the worst set up.. Keep it in Kentucky and move or improve London!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> I like the location but am surprised they have not improved the layout/location of the Sims ranges and practice ranges over the years. From day one folks have stated the problems with those ranges and yet year after year nothing improves...... makes no sense as to why they do nothing to improve.


Might be money .....funds....since it is a city/county park......and they might feel that its adequate for its usage. ...so need to overly improved. ....just maintain. ...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

they could hold the SIMMS at night and you wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

carlosii said:


> Exactly right, Kent. The SIMMS is unloved by all.


I shot the SIMMS my first year London. Since then I've avoided it.

It seems either space is very limited or the locals and the ASA simply haven't bother to listen to constructive criticism. Do the powers that be really think they can not improve from year to year? Even I'm not that hard headed.

I'll be there jostling for position on the practice range. Any money I would have spent on the SIMMS range may be spent on an adult beverage at Shilohs. I'd rather shoot and donate some of it to my peers and the rest to the ASA but I refuse to voluntarily pay to shoot a really crummy set up!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you actually think this stuff is up to the city of London?? If the ASA were to make a request, I'm sure things could/would be done. There certainly is more room.

When is there ever enough practice bags? What does that have to do with the location...nothing.
I am not blind, and would have to be to argue about the SIMS range. But why would the locals take it upon themselves (county/city workers) to change anything if not requested by the ASA?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Im not sure why people even go to the practice bags at London - a sure fire way to ensure your sights are NOT set properly is if you start moving them according to what you are seeing there.

In the bright sun, on them bright gravel, on the white bags......uggh I got a headache just thinking about it 

Now last year I believe there were a handful of bags down by the woods towards the ranges. - that was awesome.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> Might be money .....funds....since it is a city/county park......and they might feel that its adequate for its usage. ...so need to overly improved. ....just maintain. ...


I expect that's the case. Because they are drawing good numbers there's no reason to satisfy the attendees. One day when attendance begins shrinking it will likely too late to gain back the enthusiasm. But it's much easier to stay on top than it is to try and claw your way back after failing! Once you start circling the drain it can be real hard if not impossible to find the stopper. 

There is a very good chance that this will be my last London, KY trip for the foreseeable future. Though it is the closest to me if it's the "same old, same old" again I'll be going elsewhere next year. I like the Metropolis and Ft. Benning shoots MUCH more than London. It may be popular but it's only because of it's location and not because of the venue.



Garceau said:


> Im not sure why people even go to the practice bags at London - a sure fire way to ensure your sights are NOT set properly is if you start moving them according to what you are seeing there.
> 
> In the bright sun, on them bright gravel, on the white bags......uggh I got a headache just thinking about it
> 
> Now last year I believe there were a handful of bags down by the woods towards the ranges. - that was awesome.


I did not shoot more than a dozen arrows on the practice bags the last two years. I carry a bag target and shoot at the hotel.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

carlosii said:


> they could hold the SIMMS at night and you wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


Ain't that the truth! Biggest waste of money I ever spent.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

For me being a first timer, yall making it sound terrible...

Is it really That bad..


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> For me being a first timer, yall making it sound terrible...
> 
> Is it really That bad..


No, it's a great shoot and should be attended with an open mind and then you can form your own opinion. I love the shoot, everything about it, and will continue to go until I can't anymore.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

London is a great shoot don't let these guys scare you off. In my opinion the worst thing there is the 3D practice range, which I don't shoot any of them anyway. I just walk around and judge. I'm looking forward to next weekend.


----------



## toypar (Feb 7, 2008)

You guys or should I say drama queens is what is wrong with archery. You get on here and put down a place when you don't even know nothing about it. You b***** because you have to drive 3 hours you could have to drive 10. I think the truth there is you want it moved in your back door and you b****. You start this stuff every year and it still grows. You talk negative about a place and now people are questioning if they want to go. Is this what you want to do?


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

BowHuntnKy- Toypar is right. If you check past threads you will find two of these drama queens are always complaining. Great thing for ASA is that they don't shoot very often. It is real easy to stay home and *****. As far as the Simms in KY it is not the greatest but if you knew what was done last year before the tournament you would be grateful they had a Simms course. As far as work done at the site.......... the city/county does very little there is a local shooter who does most of the prep work. Cenochs and KStigall I heard the semi trailer with the targets will be there Tuesday morning at 8 I am sure that Mike and crew would appreciate help from two experienced shooters such as yourselves.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

love london momma and i make sure if we hit just one big shoot a year its london. just go and have fun.
i do agree with one thing i don't know how but it would be nice to see a different venue every 3-5 years or so.


----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)

I love going to the Kentucky shoot! I think it is a awesome place and don't mind the set up at all! The SIMMS range??? So what, you have to shoot into dark tunnels, big deal!!! It is still fun as hell, and there is still always someone that wins!!! I am sure that all of you complaining are some of the same ones that complain about stuff like using range finders and the known classes, because their not "true" to the old ways of doing things in 3d...yet complain because you don't like the way a target looks or the way it is set!!! What a joke! I am sure while you are hunting you climb out of your stand an hour before dark too, right? I mean since you can't see...or do you b**ch at the deer and tell him to move to where you can see him better???


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I also love the London KY shoot .
Sorry I cant make it this year I will miss it .
The simms is nuts ,but everyone has to shoot it from the same spot .
Practice ranges are always packed at every shoot on Friday and Saturday .But if you can get there Thursday like we do you can shoot it all you want no waiting at all .
Practice bags are always the same packed ,but not on thursday .
Go shoot have fun I for one sure will miss London ,KY this year .
Good luck everyone ,I hope you all have a safe trip and shoot well .


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Haha I didnt mean to start a riot...just seemed everyone chiming in, had nothing but negative to say. 

Ill be there for sure. Not scaring me away that easily lol. 

I figured it cant be that bad since theres talk of a record attendance. Either way ill be there stinking it up in open C


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Don't worry...it's just the same few every year with the complaining.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

toypar said:


> You guys or should I say drama queens is what is wrong with archery. You get on here and put down a place when you don't even know nothing about it. You b***** because you have to drive 3 hours you could have to drive 10. I think the truth there is you want it moved in your back door and you b****. You start this stuff every year and it still grows. You talk negative about a place and now people are questioning if they want to go. Is this what you want to do?


I have always really liked the London, KY shoot and it's no where near my back yard. 



Bubba Dean said:


> BowHuntnKy- Toypar is right. If you check past threads you will find two of these drama queens are always complaining. Great thing for ASA is that they don't shoot very often. It is real easy to stay home and *****. As far as the Simms in KY it is not the greatest but if you knew what was done last year before the tournament you would be grateful they had a Simms course. As far as work done at the site.......... the city/county does very little there is a local shooter who does most of the prep work. Cenochs and KStigall I heard the semi trailer with the targets will be there Tuesday morning at 8 I am sure that Mike and crew would appreciate help from two experienced shooters such as yourselves.


It seems both of you are taking my comments personally and that is a mistake. I apologize if my constructive criticism of how a business (ASA) structures it's product at a particular venue, that I buy, offends you personally in some way. 

Let us all remember the ASA is a BUSINESS! It is not a non-profit organization run by volunteers. Mike T. and the ASA makes money off of us. I pay my membership and entry fees willingly. By doing so I have the right to offer FAIR and constructive criticism of the product I am buying! I'd be very surprised if Mike T. did not want to hear about how they can improve in an area. Years ago the ASA was made aware that the majority of their customers felt the SIMMS and practice ranges at London were not up to *the standard they have set* at most all of their other venues. Simply comparing the London shoot to other ASA shoots is reasonable. 

Those planning to make the London, Ky their first ASA shoot will be VERY satisfied and will really enjoy the experience. However, if those same folks got to the Ft. Benning shoot or Metropolis or the Classic in Alabama they will see that the London, Ky SIMMS course is poor at best and the 3D practice range lags behind the other venues as well. In fact I expect most will be disappointed in the SIMMS range even if they never see the other venues.

Please, do NOT make my comments out to be "attacks" on London, Ky itself. My comments are specific to how the ASA shoot is laid out ONLY! Other than the SIMMS and the 3D practice range I feel the rest of the venue is at least as good as any of the others and is the best in some areas. Parking is great as it is all paved. The vendor area is great with plenty of cover from rain or sun. There is a covered outdoor eating area with seating if you want to hang out. The 3D ranges in the woods are very good. Though many have complained about some of the ranges on the power lines I think they are between good and very good though I have not shot on the power line in a couple of years. There is plenty of cool water and porta-potties on the ranges and elsewhere. 

In a nut shell, the ASA could improve in a couple of areas at the London, Ky tournament site. They have known for some time of these weaknesses and have done little to improve upon them. I can also say that the ASA's PRODUCT is much better than the IBO's. The ASA has a track record of working to improve their product by being creative and forward thinking.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

You're a little off on the first post you quoted. I feel that he is referring to the few that start this EVERY year...and also happen to be just up the road from London. It is starting to feel like some sort of vendetta...

I'll say again, though...if one really wanted to see change, these opinions should be voiced to someone within the ASA. That is who has the authority on these matters. Not some local guys who are working as hard as they can to do what is asked of them...by the ASA. I feel that London has one of, if not the best shootdown venues. But, every year, we are sucked into these petty threads about the SIMMS range.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Ya I cant thank all the locals enough for all there hard work .They always do a great job in London .
BowhuntndKY your going to have a great time I always do .I have meet some great shooters that will go out of there way to help you out .
Bring some extra money the venders will have just about anything that has anything to do with archery there ,some great deals also .
Good luck


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

John-in-VA said:


> Ya I cant thank all the locals enough for all there hard work .They always do a great job in London .
> BowhuntndKY your going to have a great time I always do .I have meet some great shooters that will go out of there way to help you out .
> Bring some extra money the venders will have just about anything that has anything to do with archery there ,some great deals also .
> Good luck


Been holding back a little cash every week since we decided to go....hope to grt some stuff under the radar of the miss's


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BowHuntnKY said:


> For me being a first timer, yall making it sound terrible...
> 
> Is it really That bad..


No such thing as a "bad" ASA pro am. But I like some better than others.
The ranges, including the power line ranges, are set pretty well. But the hike to the power line ranges can challenge us geezers sometimes.
Since ASA started staggering the practice bags it seems to me its a lot easier to get some warm up shots in. 
I really don't have any argument with the practice range, although I haven't shot it every year, just every once in awhile. 
The SIMMS is the worst on the ASA tournament trail but I'm not sure what can be done about it other than move it someplace else on the grounds. 
IMHO I like to see more food vendors, but that's just me...its obvious by lookin' at me that I prize good food vendors. 
The Team Shoot ranges are always well set so there's no complaint there.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

carlosii said:


> No such thing as a "bad" ASA pro am. But I like some better than others.
> The ranges, including the power line ranges, are set pretty well. But the hike to the power line ranges can challenge us geezers sometimes.
> Since ASA started staggering the practice bags it seems to me its a lot easier to get some warm up shots in.
> I really don't have any argument with the practice range, although I haven't shot it every year, just every once in awhile.
> ...


Aww man....so no lemon shake ups.?...funnel cakes?...giant corn dogs?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> Moo
> 
> The number isn't about how many can shoot it.....its that only 80 will shoot the 11am sat...8am sun.....after that its 8am sat 3pm sat.......or you can shoot friday at 3pm....an 8am sat


Thanks for the clarification my friend. I heard someone mention they were going to "cap" a couple of classes. It would be nice to see them add a few ranges instead of making folks shoot both in one day, but that's still better than turning people away.

Ric will be there but I won't make it this year. Good luck if you are going. :thumbs_up


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

WOW, some of you guys have a bad day? A few guys voice opinions about an apparent and on-going issue and you want to call names? DRAMA QUEEN???? Really? Are you guys 12?

As a member of the ASA and knowing that they do respond to threads on AT, I agree that constructive criticism hurts nobody and is the only way things change for the better.

My membership # is 10207 and is paid. I know Kstigall and bhtr3d have paid up and I bet cenoch has too. How about you fellas? :wink:


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

rattlinman said:


> WOW, some of you guys have a bad day? A few guys voice opinions about an apparent and on-going issue and you want to call names? DRAMA QUEEN???? Really? Are you guys 12?
> 
> As a member of the ASA and knowing that they do respond to threads on AT, I agree that constructive criticism hurts nobody and is the only way things change for the better.
> 
> My membership # is 10207 and is paid. I know Kstigall and bhtr3d have paid up and I bet cenoch has too. How about you fellas? :wink:


#9987 here...do you realize it's the same thing from the same guys for at least 3 years now?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

dw'struth said:


> #9987 here...do you realize it's the same thing from the same guys for at least 3 years now?


So you've been counting the years and also know that for at least 3 years no one has done anything to remedy the situation. I also know it's been a problem for more than 3 years. If I remember correctly a few years back there were some slight improvements made. I expect if the ASA does not improve on the obvious weaknesses at London there will be someone EVERY year saying the SIMMS range at London places last among all the ASA venues. I guess we all should sit back and let the ASA guess at what they could do to improve..... Like I said, don't take my minor criticism of the ASA's layout at London personally. 

Do you want us to lie to the newbies and tell them the SIMMS range is great and to sign up and pay for a few rounds early so as to get good tee times? Sorry, I refuse to do that.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think they should put the practice bails in the big building and turn the AC on. lain:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

rattlinman said:


> WOW, some of you guys have a bad day? A few guys voice opinions about an apparent and on-going issue and you want to call names? DRAMA QUEEN???? Really? Are you guys 12?
> 
> As a member of the ASA and knowing that they do respond to threads on AT, I agree that constructive criticism hurts nobody and is the only way things change for the better.
> 
> My membership # is 10207 and is paid. I know Kstigall and bhtr3d have paid up and I bet cenoch has too. How about you fellas? :wink:


Lifetime member, so I am paid up for life!!!!!

My work schedule has not allowed me to make a single ASA this year. In prior years I would make 4 - 6, at one time it was 5 or 6....but I despise those power lines, so I simply don't go to Kentucky, even if the work schedule allows.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

What is it with the power lines? LoL


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

dw'struth said:


> #9987 here...do you realize it's the same thing from the same guys for at least 3 years now?


Brother, believe it or not I understand where you're coming from, I just think you are upset at the wrong people. I never said Kentucky should not have the event, that is not the complaint.

I think most of us KNOW that the ASA has made plenty of money off of this venue alone and has the ability to make it BETTER instead of ignoring the same issue every year knowing that people will come anyway.

If people complain year after year, then it's a problem that needs to be addressed. Look at the target situation for example....if nobody would have spoke up, do you think they would have changed anything?

London draws a huge crowd because it's centrally located to more people than the other locations. Wouldn't it be great if it was also known as the best one to compete at?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> So you've been counting the years and also know that for at least 3 years no one has done anything to remedy the situation. I also know it's been a problem for more than 3 years. If I remember correctly a few years back there were some slight improvements made. I expect if the ASA does not improve on the obvious weaknesses at London there will be someone EVERY year saying the SIMMS range at London places last among all the ASA venues. I guess we all should sit back and let the ASA guess at what they could do to improve..... Like I said, don't take my minor criticism of the ASA's layout at London personally.
> 
> Do you want us to lie to the newbies and tell them the SIMMS range is great and to sign up and pay for a few rounds early so as to get good tee times? Sorry, I refuse to do that.


Listen, I think there is some miscommunication here. As I stated, I would not argue the fact that the simms could be improved. I would not argue with anyone period suggesting improvements. I just wouldn't. 

The same people, every year, start threads saying that the ASA should quit coming to London. As a matter of fact, I think this is not the first one for this year. It is very noticeable when the same people do it over and over. I believe that those people do not want the London shoot improved, but they do want it moved and have stated such several times. That is what gets under my skin, not suggestions for improvement.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

rattlinman said:


> Brother, believe it or not I understand where you're coming from, I just think you are upset at the wrong people. Kentucky should have the event, that is not the complaint.
> 
> I think most of us KNOW that the ASA has made plenty of money off of this venue alone and has the ability to make it BETTER instead of ignoring the same issue every year knowing that people will come anyway.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Please consider my above post.


----------



## LongTime (Feb 17, 2005)

My choice but I will never go back as long as it it set up on the power lines shooting from extreme light to dark.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

LongTime said:


> My choice but I will never go back as long as it it set up on the power lines shooting from extreme light to dark.


I know that some/maybe all of the power line ranges are supposed to be deeper this year. Fingers crossed...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> WOW, some of you guys have a bad day? A few guys voice opinions about an apparent and on-going issue and you want to call names? DRAMA QUEEN???? Really? Are you guys 12?
> 
> As a member of the ASA and knowing that they do respond to threads on AT, I agree that constructive criticism hurts nobody and is the only way things change for the better.
> 
> My membership # is 10207 and is paid. I know Kstigall and bhtr3d have paid up and I bet cenoch has too. How about you fellas? :wink:


I'm a lifer, too.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> I'm a lifer, too.


Am I lifer. .....I mean......I was in the meetings when asa was being created........hhhhmmmm I wonder am I a lifer


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't move it unless you move it closer to me. Which is further for about everyone else.

It's the second closest shoot I get to, only about 10.5 hours


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> Am I lifer. .....I mean......I was in the meetings when asa was being created........hhhhmmmm I wonder am I a lifer


Dude, that's a long time....sorry, let me speak up....DUDE! THAT'S A LONG TIME!!!!!:wink:


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Garceau said:


> Don't move it unless you move it closer to me. Which is further for about everyone else.
> 
> It's the second closest shoot I get to, only about 10.5 hours


Move it? NO

Spend some time and money and make it better? Absolutely.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm glad they are moving the lanes deeper in the woods out of the power lines. That way all the dust from the pros driving by might not get on my lense. :wink:

It would be a cool idea to have trail about 10 yards in the woods parallel with the power lines. That way you could stay in the shade. :thumb:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Pic for the new guys so they know what to expect


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I surely do not want it moved. It would be tough to find a better place AND draw the numbers. The general location and the specific location have a ton of positives.

It does irritate me a bit that because London draws such a large crowd they refuse to improve on the bold and obvious weaknesses. You would think each year they could or would spend a bit, in time and money, improving the obvious weaknesses. As long as it has been located where it is they could have had all the MAJOR wrinkles ironed out by now. I am not saying the place needs to be completely re-done!!!!!!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I think that we are seeing more eye-to-eye, now. I know for a fact that the SIMMS range could have been moved, and it was offered to do so, to a different spot, but the ASA said no. Did they have a good reason for saying no...probably, but people are mindful of problems and suggestions. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

BowHuntnKY said:


> What is it with the power lines? LoL


The 2 or 3 times I have shot KY and been on the power line were pure misery.......brutally hot (which they might be able to avoid this year and something completely out of their control), absolutely no shade for the most part, and when folks either drive by to get to their ranges or the herd stampedes by it becomes a dust storm.....I just can't stand the power lines......


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

reylamb said:


> The 2 or 3 times I have shot KY and been on the power line were pure misery.......brutally hot (which they might be able to avoid this year and something completely out of their control), absolutely no shade for the most part, and when folks either drive by to get to their ranges or the herd stampedes by it becomes a dust storm.....I just can't stand the power lines......


maybe they should have someone come with a pumper truck and spray some calciumt, to keep the dust down thats what we have to do here where i work.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

dw'struth said:


> I think that we are seeing more eye-to-eye, now. I know for a fact that the SIMMS range could have been moved, and it was offered to do so, to a different spot, but the ASA said no. Did they have a good reason for saying no...probably, but people are mindful of problems and suggestions. Looking forward to it!!


If there was a better option for the SIMMS location I think many people would be very interested as to why it isn't being moved.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

They prob had their reasons...


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

reylamb said:


> The 2 or 3 times I have shot KY and been on the power line were pure misery.......brutally hot (which they might be able to avoid this year and something completely out of their control), absolutely no shade for the most part, and when folks either drive by to get to their ranges or the herd stampedes by it becomes a dust storm.....I just can't stand the power lines......



Thats the very reason I didnt go this year and last. And the pros arent any better to walk like the rest of us!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Thats the very reason I didnt go this year and last. And the pros arent any better to walk like the rest of us!


They made a new path that cut the first hill of the power line out. Also, they let anyone drive as long as you had a few more people with you. Also, they moved the practice bags and also had bags down in the flood plan again! They had over 1600 shooters and I think they did the best they could do!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I think it was great, aside from my shooting! I heard over 1,700...


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

1714 registered shooters PLUS over 200 scholastic shooters --- with turnouts like that the ASA will keep that site until "oblivion" !!!


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

Why move it? It was set up just right. Good location I think.


----------



## tank69kma (May 1, 2013)

There wait times hit a few hours on my girlfriend's range, we waited about 90 minutes. All in all, a few snags, but nothing over the top. Maybe adding another range? We had a blast for our first ASA event.

My only complaint and this about ruined it for my girlfriend, were the rule nazis and shooters from other lanes poking their nose on other lanes and causing problems. I followed the women's hunter class Sunday and was really shocked at all the drama from the 4-5 lanes I was walking with her on. I don't know how someone can call a rules violation 30 feet away, through thick brush. That was appalling and may have screwed up a shooter of the year chance.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Was a good shoot, But Saturday was a Cluster. We waited like an hour 30-45 to get started. Which was taxing sitting out there and then when we got started we had 2 groups in front of us that must have thought that every shot was for a new truck or something. They should have been put on the clock.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

tank69kma said:


> There wait times hit a few hours on my girlfriend's range, we waited about 90 minutes. All in all, a few snags, but nothing over the top. Maybe adding another range? We had a blast for our first ASA event.
> 
> My only complaint and this about ruined it for my girlfriend, were the rule nazis and shooters from other lanes poking their nose on other lanes and causing problems. I followed the women's hunter class Sunday and was really shocked at all the drama from the 4-5 lanes I was walking with her on. I don't know how someone can call a rules violation 30 feet away, through thick brush. That was appalling and may have screwed up a shooter of the year chance.


The rule nazis, as you call them, seem to be more prevalent in the women's classes than the men's. I usually hear some grumbling but seldom any outright call outs among the older guys.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

London has the parking space, the room for ranges, and many hotel choices. I still don't like the SiMMS, but other than that, what other archery association could accomadate 1714 shooters plus 200 Scholastic 3D youngsters? And how do you plan for the number of walk up registrants who show up just hours before the shoot?

For me its now on to Anderson for Regions.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I applaud them for moving the practice bales to the "arena" and having additional down in the treeline.

that was a HUGE improvement for me - 

Now if they just adjusted the SIMMS they would have gotten 15 more dollars from me!

Our range was really slow on saturday - it took almost 5 hours. There were a few groups really slow, the Semi-Pro class walked past us off the range and we had at least 4 to go. As poorly as I was shooting, I should have walked off with them and went for cold ones early!

Enjoyed it as usually -


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

Enjoyed everything about the kentucky sight..... I just thought they could set the stakes on the simms in the woods and cut the lanes back a touch so you could see.
I usually shoot the simms 3 or 4 times. At ky, I shot 3 targets and wimped out. I simply could not tell where the animal was....not even the silhouette. With that being my only gripe, I will make the trip up from florida again next year.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Garceau said:


> I applaud them for moving the practice bales to the "arena" and having additional down in the treeline.
> 
> that was a HUGE improvement for me -
> 
> ...


could have atleast paid my Shiloh's bill Saturday night!! LOL .....me and my buddy were right next to yah lol ......came by the strothers booth once or twice during the weekend and boy I must have terrible timing


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Thats the very reason I didnt go this year and last. And the pros arent any better to walk like the rest of us!


Anybody could drive the power line. Instead of driving I walked to the head of the line of waiting trucks and hopped on a tailgate. Which was MUCH quicker than waiting in line!

I didn't even walk over and look at the SIMMS range. I would really like to shoot it a couple of times over the weekend but it's too annoying.

I looked at a map of the entire park and it seems that there is plenty of space to rearrange the SIMMS and some of the other ranges. Yes, it would take time and money but it's a venue that draws a large crowd. That is a very good reason to improve the layout *NOT* to ignore the deficiencies!!!!! If it did not draw well they would move it so since it draws VERY well they should work on improvements and NOT ignore customer comments!


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

We were shooting Saturday evening on G and all of a sudden we catch movement behind the target. It was a dude out for a stroll on a walking trail. Evidently he was oblivious to any big event in the area and had came from some nearby park. He was just out for a stroll and had no idea he was in the line of fire of 160+ archers. The group next to us hollered at him and got his attention. I wonder if there were signs up at the park he came from, letting them know not to walk on the trail heads that weekend?


----------



## BUCK REAPER (Jul 14, 2011)

Now with double the practice butts and double the practice range....what do y'all think?


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

They swapped the Simms and practice range also!


----------



## toypar (Feb 7, 2008)

This is what I have heard Simms at old practice range. Practice range at old Simms with lanes cut deeper and more lane added. Two new ranges in the bottoms


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

schmel_me said:


> They swapped the Simms and practice range also!



Now they will get me on the Simms......but I doubt I will pay for the practice range. The old Simms location was horrible. 

I think they should put the practice range as the first range heading into the woods. I have zero ambition of heading over to the power line for any reason. But I think the courses there are actually easier, ie more flat than the ones in the woods. At least the last few ranges in the woods are pretty tough. First one pretty flat.


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is some news for everyone complaining about London, there has been tons of work done on the practice ranges and the ranges down in the swamp as we call it. There are now 40 practice lanes on the old SIMMS range and everyone of them have been cut deeper into the woods to get the shooters out of the sun. The practice range is now the new SIMMS range which is very clean and deep with room for lots of targets. Down in the swamp there has been at least 5 new ranges made down there. I know this to be the facts because myself and a couple of shooters and my son have done the work. Come to the Kentucky shoot and have fun with your family and friends. Don't pay any attention to the winers/complainers that dont know the facts. 2 new atendance records in a row must say something about how great a shoot it is!!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

schmel_me said:


> They swapped the Simms and practice range also!


So now shooting the practice range will suck!?!? Heads I win, tails you lose..............


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> So now shooting the practice range will suck!?!? Heads I win, tails you lose..............



LOL yeh for sure! Actually wont be that bad now that the lanes are cut in aways so you aren't standing in the sunlight. now to complain more it can get really dark on the practice range LOL. 

I actually really like the KY grounds I think its a nice place to shoot. Never shot the power lines yet but im sure this year I will.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Only problem I had with the power lines is the Pro's in their trucks riding through with all the noise, distractions, and dust while I was shooting. Maybe that won't be an issue now with the new 5 ranges.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

schmel_me said:


> LOL yeh for sure! Actually wont be that bad now that the lanes are cut in aways so you aren't standing in the sunlight. now to complain more it can get really dark on the practice range LOL.
> 
> I actually really like the KY grounds I think its a nice place to shoot. Never shot the power lines yet but im sure this year I will.


I agree 100%! 

I've shot the power line courses quite a few times. I have never found it to be a problem really. Sure the sun can warm things up but even then there is plenty of shade and umbrellas.

Last year I shot K50 on the power line so I got to help kick up the dust! I didn't shoot _real _well that day but I've also shot worse many times. The dust can be awful riding out on a tail gate! Every crevice on me and the bow was filled with fine dust. This year I'll either be inside a vehicle or wait for the dust to settle!


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

If you guys would read the post and stop bellyaching the old simms range is NOW CUT DEEPER INTO THE WOODS TO GET THE SHOOTERS OUT OF THE SUN TO SHOOT. ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS WALK A COUPLE OF STEPS INTO THE WOODS AND YOULL BE OUT OF THE SUN. Hope this helps. I cant do anything about the darkness, but the lanes are good.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> Only problem I had with the power lines is the Pro's in their trucks riding through with all the noise, distractions, and dust while I was shooting. Maybe that won't be an issue now with the new 5 ranges.


Last couple of years it hasn't been limited to the pros. Seems like lots of people are driving back there.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

bgriffin said:


> Here is some news for everyone complaining about London, there has been tons of work done on the practice ranges and the ranges down in the swamp as we call it. There are now 40 practice lanes on the old SIMMS range and everyone of them have been cut deeper into the woods to get the shooters out of the sun. The practice range is now the new SIMMS range which is very clean and deep with room for lots of targets. Down in the swamp there has been at least 5 new ranges made down there. I know this to be the facts because myself and a couple of shooters and my son have done the work. Come to the Kentucky shoot and have fun with your family and friends. Don't pay any attention to the winers/complainers that dont know the facts. 2 new atendance records in a row must say something about how great a shoot it is!!!!


5 new twenty target ranges = 100 new lanes. Wow.

Mike told me that he was adding one new range to get to a total of 12 ranges at London. Shoots previous to London utilized 11 ranges A thru K. If you look on the range assignments for London you will see that the ranges are A thru L. That is 12 ranges. So Mike is using one new range that you guys cut in. What are the plans for the other 4 ranges you guys cut in ???


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

All I know is what has been cut out and prepared at London. ASA can do whatever they want to do with them. If they want to use 12 so be it. Im going to promote the sport of archery and shoot every place I can afford to go. They can use 6 ranges if they want I'm still shooting. Promote the sport and quit trying to make yourself look good by questioning what has been done in Kentucky. If I could have afforded it I would have been to Texas and I know one thing for sure I wouldnt complain about your shoot. Come to Kentucky and enjoy some good/bad shooting. Have a great trip.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

bgriffin said:


> All I know is what has been cut out and prepared at London. ASA can do whatever they want to do with them. If they want to use 12 so be it. Im going to promote the sport of archery and shoot every place I can afford to go. They can use 6 ranges if they want I'm still shooting. Promote the sport and quit trying to make yourself look good by questioning what has been done in Kentucky. If I could have afforded it I would have been to Texas and I know one thing for sure I wouldnt complain about your shoot. Come to Kentucky and enjoy some good/bad shooting. Have a great trip.


Easy...Easy there. I was just curious. I know that ASA is using 12 ranges in London. I am just curious why they had you guys cut 80 extra lanes. Maybe they plan to use them at some point in time.

BTW........ I think our (my wife and I) track record here in Texas proves that we promote archery about as much as anyone out there.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bgriffin said:


> All I know is what has been cut out and prepared at London. ASA can do whatever they want to do with them. If they want to use 12 so be it. Im going to promote the sport of archery and shoot every place I can afford to go. They can use 6 ranges if they want I'm still shooting. Promote the sport and quit trying to make yourself look good by questioning what has been done in Kentucky. If I could have afforded it I would have been to Texas and I know one thing for sure I wouldnt complain about your shoot. Come to Kentucky and enjoy some good/bad shooting. Have a great trip.


I may at times throw out some criticism and I'm sure the Kentucky venue has been hit by me. BUT I also have said many times I really enjoy the venue as it's a favorite of mine! 
For the most part folks are just talking the shoot and pointing out weak spots. There is very little in this world that is considered perfect by EVERYONE. 

I'd love to have someone set a large container of gold in front of me.........but it would be too heavy. Can I get it in many smaller containers?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

bgriffin said:


> All I know is what has been cut out and prepared at London. ASA can do whatever they want to do with them. If they want to use 12 so be it. Im going to promote the sport of archery and shoot every place I can afford to go. They can use 6 ranges if they want I'm still shooting. Promote the sport and quit trying to make yourself look good by questioning what has been done in Kentucky. If I could have afforded it I would have been to Texas and I know one thing for sure I wouldnt complain about your shoot. Come to Kentucky and enjoy some good/bad shooting. Have a great trip.












Kentucky is certainly not my favorite - but that doesn't mean I wont come and enjoy myself.

Sorry if some of us may have an opinion - quite honestly I think the shoot has outgrown the venue.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Here we go again...Outgrown the venue how, exactly? Having space that is not utilized doesn't add up to being "outgrown" in my mind. Perhaps it is the that the "whole shooting match", if you will, has been outgrown. 

Wold more bag targets be nice for warm-ups? Yes. Would it be overkill to straight up double the practice ranges? Not the way I see things. Would more ranges help the flow of things? Yes. Does the London sight have the extra room for such things? Yes, yes it does. 

I just don't see how it can be the venue, compared to overall set-up, when there is space to spare. But, I'm always willing to learn...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

dw'struth said:


> Here we go again...Outgrown the venue how, exactly? Having space that is not utilized doesn't add up to being "outgrown" in my mind. Perhaps it is the that the "whole shooting match", if you will, has been outgrown.
> 
> Wold more bag targets be nice for warm-ups? Yes. Would it be overkill to straight up double the practice ranges? Not the way I see things. Would more ranges help the flow of things? Yes. Does the London sight have the extra room for such things? Yes, yes it does.
> 
> I just don't see how it can be the venue, compared to overall set-up, when there is space to spare. But, I'm always willing to learn...



Doesn't sound like it to me.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Larger numbers have caused some problems at several locations. However, I am glad that our"problems" are for such reasons instead of problems from lack of participation. I just want people to understand, as Mr. Griffin mentioned, that resources are available beyond what is being used. 

I hope that we all have a great time and that we all shoot 20 up (and I win on X count). lol

PS...I am aware that I used the wrong spelling of SITE in my previous post. LOL


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

If they are taking requests, I vote for a set of warm up bags at the beginning of each range. I don't ask for much....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Sometimes its better the devil you know than the devil you don't....or something like that.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Sometimes its better the devil you know than the devil you don't....or something like that.


In my opinion, ASA is doing a great job providing the best ranges, The best venues, the best organization, and the best possible events, with the numbers to prove it. Yes, the ones who have complaints about driving to the ranges would rather lose those who doesn't want to walk that far. Maybe with the number of shooters coming to the London event could be reduced by taking the advice of those who seem to know more about running an event, which would solve their problem with thinking ASA can't handle the number of shooters. Yes, changes have to be made from time to time, and I am of the opinion that more than the opinion of shooters problem solving advice has to be considered when making those decisions. With the help of the local club, the city officials, fairground management, as well as ASA doing all the can for the London event, we seem to be a hard bunch to satisfy. We do have another 3D organization who seems to try and change as they receive new advice from all those advisors, and they seem to have been listening to the wrong advice. I'm one who thinks ASA is the best organizations for 3d tournaments, and from their growth and continous record number of shooters, it seems that other than those who complain and the advisors. I'm in the majority. (just my .02)


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Tallcatt said:


> Easy...Easy there. I was just curious. I know that ASA is using 12 ranges in London. I am just curious why they had you guys cut 80 extra lanes. Maybe they plan to use them at some point in time.
> 
> BTW........ I think our (my wife and I) track record here in Texas proves that we promote archery about as much as anyone out there.


If I had to guess....and it is purely speculation.....maybe fewer ranges on the power lines?


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Well Dr.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

bgriffin said:


> Here is some news for everyone complaining about London, there has been tons of work done on the practice ranges and the ranges down in the swamp as we call it. There are now 40 practice lanes on the old SIMMS range and everyone of them have been cut deeper into the woods to get the shooters out of the sun. The practice range is now the new SIMMS range which is very clean and deep with room for lots of targets. Down in the swamp there has been at least 5 new ranges made down there. I know this to be the facts because myself and a couple of shooters and my son have done the work. Come to the Kentucky shoot and have fun with your family and friends. Don't pay any attention to the winers/complainers that dont know the facts. 2 new atendance records in a row must say something about how great a shoot it is!!!!


Great thanks for your efforts. It is always a get shoot , see you there.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ar1220 said:


> Well Dr.


He's not a real doctor....but he did stay at a Holiday Inn Express once.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

That was suppose to be well said dr


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

reylamb said:


> If I had to guess....and it is purely speculation.....maybe fewer ranges on the power lines?


That is my guess as well... Maybe the new ones replace some of the power line ranges (specifically the A&B ranges that were being driven to).


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> That is my guess as well... Maybe the new ones replace some of the power line ranges (specifically the A&B ranges that were being driven to).


Watch out speculation can be thought of insinuating something is up


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

I like London, Ky. Reasons are they coincide with the Ky. HS archery state championships. Also, the rooms around there don't jack up there prices like they do at other places. The town there lets everybody that has small businesses get in on the act. The people there are great people. Now I need this lady that I asked to go with me this year, to let me know is she's going to be able to make it!!:wink:
Plus the fact, The friends that I've met in the last few years, I can't wait to see again. AND THE MOST IMPORTANT IS THEY HAVE A WHITE CASTLE AND A KRYSTALS, MY 2 FAVORITE STEAK HOUSES!! NOW CAN YOU TOP THAT!!:rock::rock::jam::rockhard:
I will enjoy myself, rest assured!!
Tommy


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Mmmm......Krystal's.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Corbin has a Sonnys ......nothing more needs to be said. Reason we stay in Corbin.

Well that and holiday inn express king bed suite really cheap


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

There is a new Italian resturant in Corbin named Basil's that is getting good reviews if anyone is looking for something along those lines. It not a chain place, but more like a mom-and-pops...without the mom. lol


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

OMG....Krystals? White Castle? Sonnys?

Ugh......


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Francis here,LOL. Just had to vent a little on my previous posts. London is a great place to shoot and a lot of work has been done to improve an already record-setting shoot. Hope everyone that can get a chance can come and have a great time shooting with friends and family. I'm sure it will set more records this year. Everyone have a safe trip and keep them in the 10 ring in London. See you in a couple of weeks.


----------

